# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Steun bij afvallen!

## lenaa

hallo :Smile:  
ik ben een meid van 18 jaar 1.67 lang en weeg nu 71 kilo en ben sinds januari 2007 bezig met afvallen door middel van veel sporten en minder eten ben nu 17 kilo kwijt ik vind mezelf voor mijn lengte nog veel te zwaar ik ben op zoek naar mensen die een beetje in dezelfde soort situatie zitten om elkaar te steunen. leeftijd is onbelangrijk!! ook maakt je geslacht me niks uit!! 
als je hier niet wil reageren mag je me ook mailen:
[email protected]

groetjes Lenaa

----------


## iemand21

hai hai, 

leuk idee! 

Zelf ben ik 21 jaar en 1.63 lang. Ik weeg 66 kilo (het zwaarste wat ik tot nu toe heb gewogen). Een jaar geleden had ik opeens een periode waarin ik echt serieus kon afvallen. Ik woog toen uiteindelijk 61 kilo. Maar daarna ging het weer mis. Ik heb echt vreetbuien. Dan moet ik gewoon iets ongezonds eten als chips. Als er niks lekkers is, dan eet ik desnoods iets wat ik minder lekker vind zoals bokkepootjes... Ik kan ook niet een halve zak chips eten en dan de rest wegleggen. Hij moet dan wel helemaal op. Conclusie: ik moet er gewoon helemaal niet aan beginnen , want dan gaat het goed. 

De laatste tijd probeer ik weer af te vallen. Maar elke dag denk ik weer ''ik begin morgen'' en dan eet ik me die dag nog ff vol. Ik heb ook elke dag veel zin in ongezonde dingen zoals patat, snoep etc. Wordt er gek van! 

Ooit was ik mooi slank, maar dat is nu echt voorbij. Ik zou zo graag weer onbezorgd naar een feestje kunnen in strakke kleding, maar ik heb de drive om af te vallen op een of andere manier niet meer. De wil om patat etc te eten is groter  :Frown:  Kent iemand dit? 

Vanaf donderdag ga ik weer 1 x per week sporten, maar dat helpt ook niet echt veel. In me eentje sporten de rest van de week vind ik ook niet leuk  :Frown: 

Trouwens knap dat je al 17 kilo bent afgevallen!!!

----------


## lenaa

heey :Smile: 
bedankt voor je reactie :Smile: 
ik snap zoo goed wat je bedoelt die zak/pak/doos moet gewoon leeg :Wink: 
ik vind 1 koekje ook niet lekker haha
super van je dat je weer gaat sporten!!
ik ken het probleem in je eentje geef je ook sneller op, in het begin gaat iedereen trouw mee maar na een tijdje komen de smoesjes :Wink: 

en inderdaad om eens naar een feestje te gaan en je niet druk maken om je ribbels en bobbels haha als ik in een discotheek ben denk ik ook altijd oooh jeetje volgens mij kijkt iedereen naar mij ik had toch beter die wijde broek aan kunnen doen :Frown: 

ik heb dit trouwens nu wel iets minder (gelukkig!!!) maar die onzekerheid zit er toch nog een beetje in denk ik...

welke dieeten heb jij geprobeerd?

groetjees

----------


## Agnes574

Lenaa,

Ik vind het heel leuk dat je dit topic geplaatst hebt!
Hopelijk komen er veel reacties op;ik sluit me in ieder geval aan bij de groep!
Ik ben niet zo'n snoeper(ik heb aan een paar chipjes of één koekje voldoende),maar heb ook altijd dat gevoel van;dju,wat moet ik nu aan voor dat feestje of dat etentje om zoveel mogelijk te verbergen!

Samen sta je idd sterker,zeker nu de feestmaand eraan komt,goed gedaan!

Ik wil overtollig,vastzittend vet kwijt,dus ik hou je topic zeker in de gaten!

Succes en sterkte!!!
Agnes Xx

----------


## lenaa

heey :Wink: 
jij ook bedankt voor je reactie!!!

groetjess :Smile:

----------


## lenaa

ik zit nu achter de computer 
ben aan het oppassen...
de kast zit vol met chips, koekjes, snoep....
volgens mij roepen ze me gewoon...
eet mij!! eet mij!!
verschrikkelijk!!!! ik doe de keukendeur dicht.. zo geen geroep meer!! :Wink: 
pff wat een overwinning :Wink: 

XX

----------


## iemand21

ik merk dat dit steun forumpje al weer dood begint te lopen... 
Hoe is het met jou inmiddels qua afvallen (lenaa)? Bij mij is er niks af... ik lijk wel eetverslaafd. soms moet ik 's avonds gewoon wat ongezonds eten, ook al vind ik het niet lekker. in extreme gevallen ga ik naar de supermarkt om wat te halen.. aargh. Lukt het bij jou wel allemaal een beetje? Ik zou echt een of ander doel moeten hebben: de zomer in bikini ofzo, voordat het echt lukt. Toen ik een keer met een slanke vriendin op vakantie moest, ging het afvallen namelijk wel goed... Maja de kerstdagen komen eraan, dus dan ga ik me zeker weer volvreten  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben wel redelijk goed bezig...1 kilo per maand eraf gedurende 6 maanden=6 kilo en vet wat weg is! Van 67,5 naar nu 61,5...op naar de 57/58,dan ben ik tevreden met mijn 1,65mtr !!
Gewoon nadenken voor je iets in je mond stopt en bij de hoeveelheid eten die je opschept...mij helpt het! En zo ga ik ook de feestdagen in...vanalles een beetje,maar me niet volproppen!
Ik wil al mijn overtollig en vastzittend vet kwijt..mijn grootste motivatie is een spiegel!!! Als ik daar in mijn blote voorsta is mijn trek over..haha!

Sterkte iedereen en moed houden!!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## lenaa

heey!
leuk dat er weer reacties komen!!
het gaat redelijk nu ik sport weer 4 keer 2 uur in de week en kan het verschil gelukkig merken, het sporten is ook de enige reden dat ik nu nog een beetje afval want ik prop de laatste dagen bijna alles in mijn mond :Frown: 
inderdaad agnes nadenken voordat je iets in je mond stopt!! goeie tip!!
mijn doel is om op mijn verjaardag 4 mei maat 28-29 van spijkerbroek te hebben! zolang ik daar aan denk kopmt het goed hoop ik!
probeer voor jezelf dan ook altijd een doel voor ogen te hebben!
succes met de feestdagen!!! maar geniet er wel van!!!
kuss heleen

----------


## Agnes574

Hey Heleen,
Ook een stiertje! Je verjaart een dag voor mij,ikke 5 mei...hihi!  :Smile: 
Maar jij wordt dan gelukkig nog maar 19,ikke al 34 dan :s !
En ik ben al blij als ik weer in jeansmaat 30 pas,nu ist 31...grr!
Maar als ik weer een 29 aan kan,des te beter  :Wink: 

We gaan met mate genieten van de feestdagen...niet teveel en niet te weinig  :Wink: !!
Fijne dagen liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

En...hoe zijn de feestdagen verlopen?
Is iedereen hier aangekomen of valt het allemaal wel mee?
Ik heb me niet al te best gevoeld tijdens de feestdagen,dus dat is een beetje mijn 'geluk' geweest...zo heb ik me niet kunnen laten gaan met al dat lekkers  :Wink: ,maar toch doe je maar weinig tijdens die dagen is mijn ervaring en daardoor kom je toch wat aan helaas...

Maar,nu is het weer januari en kunnen we weer werken aan onze doelen,nietwaar?

Wat denken jullie?

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## kontessa

> hallo 
> ik ben een meid van 18 jaar 1.67 lang en weeg nu 71 kilo en ben sinds januari 2007 bezig met afvallen door middel van veel sporten en minder eten ben nu 17 kilo kwijt ik vind mezelf voor mijn lengte nog veel te zwaar ik ben op zoek naar mensen die een beetje in dezelfde soort situatie zitten om elkaar te steunen. leeftijd is onbelangrijk!! ook maakt je geslacht me niks uit!! 
> als je hier niet wil reageren mag je me ook mailen:
> [email protected]
> 
> groetjes Lenaa



Beste Lenaa,

Geweldig dat je al 17 kilo bent afgevallen, ik was er alreeds 13 kwijt en door niet oplettendheid alreeds weer 6 kilo zwaarder geworden.

Weinig eten is niet de oplossing want ook daar kan je zelfs dik door worden. Sporten en jezelf afbeulen is ook niet vol te houden, het is een zaak van discipline en calorieen die op de verpakking van de geconsumeerde artikelen staat.
Als je een kroket eet en weet dat je daar enkele uren voor moet trainen om dit te verbranden, smaakt die als je wilt afvallen stukken minder.

Heel belangrijk is drink per dag 6 glazen water en loop minimaal 30 minuten per dag.
Eet geen zoete en vette troep en kies bewust en kies voor gezond en gevarieerd... Dat ben ik nu zelf ook weer gaan doen en heb genoten van de feestdagen, ik voel me stukken beter bij de juiste discipline te volgen van de geconsumeerde etenswaren.. en ben je op het gewenste gewicht dan mag je best eens iets lekkers nemen en je zal zien dat ook je smaak duidelijk zal veranderen en de dingen die je eerst lekker vond je nu minder zullen smaken omdat je smaak zich duidelijk zal gaan spitsen op de zuiverheid van produkten en smaakstoffen en alle andere troep zal je beter gaan herkennen en afwijzen te gebruiken.
Veel succes en als je meer hulp nodig heb laat het even weten, ik heb de formule van je geschetste probleem.

Groetjes en veel succes,

Kontessa :Smile:

----------

